# [SOLVED] Installing windows 7 need urgent help



## arsenalftw (Jun 5, 2011)

So I just built my first computer ever and booted it up.

I tried installing windows 7 but it just gives me an error saying it couldnt find any drivers, so I rebooted the pc and put the cd that my motherboard gave me to install the drivers and it gives me this

Generate Serial Ata Driver diskette? Y/N 

everytime i press yes, it says source: Generate serial ata driver diskette 
only 1.44mb floppy drive is supported! 

reboot system now 

so i reboot, and it asks me the same question, i press No and it just says reboot and asks me the same question all the time, but before the option appears im on my motherboard menu where i can press f2 for the setup menu bios or whatever its called, f11 for flash memory etc 

So what am i supposed to do now? I'm totally lost...

my motherboard is an asrock p67 pro3 intel i5 and im trying to install windows 7 home premium

what im really confused about is where is the menu to install my drivers? the only thing that comes up is that generate serial etc thing and whatever i press it just reboots and asks me the same question


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*








and welcome to the Forum

When did the error pop up and exactly what did it say?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

Do you have a floppy drive with a floppy disk? If not, that would explain why it's not working.

Just boot the Windows 7 DVD and when it doesn't find a hard drive it should prompt you for a disc or USB drive with the drivers. Remove the Win7 DVD and put in the driver disc for the motherboard and browse to the SATA drivers. Follow the prompts after that.


----------



## arsenalftw (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

I do not have a floppy drive. 

So it asks for the cd, i put in my motherboard disk and it said The [Intel(R) desktop/workstation/server express chipset SATA AHCI Controller (D:/AMD64/Win7-64_Vista64_Intel_1.0.1.0.1008_PV\iaAHCI.inf)] device driver could not be installed. contact your vendor for an updated driver


----------



## arsenalftw (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

the thing i dont get is how am i supposed to update the driver? i mean this is a brand new pc it isnt even set up yet


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

You should not have to put in sata drivers for an i-5 cpu and Windows 7.0. Are you booting to the dvd drive? Did you set the bios to boot sata as ide?


----------



## arsenalftw (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

yeah its on IDE but now when i put in the cd at the windows installation to find the drivers, its not finding anything, but when i uncheck the box for hide drivers that are not ocmpatible with hardware on this computer theres a whole list


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

First of all it's a dvd, not a cd and I can't imagine a Windows dvd looking for drivers it can't find unless the dvd drive is Ng or the dvd is Ng.


----------



## arsenalftw (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

Ive tried browsing through the sata drivers but each one of them says its not compatible with my hardware..


----------



## arsenalftw (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

what do you mean dvd drive is ng?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

ng = No Good


----------



## arsenalftw (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

i think the dvd and the driver is working fine, its just when i put in my driver windows says contact vendor for update driver, but how do i update the driver?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

You might want to get the driver off the website and put it on a USB drive if you have one. I'm not sure why it's not picking up the drivers from the disc.

Which SATA ports are you using on the motherboard?


----------



## arsenalftw (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

im trying to get the driver off the website, but is it called INF? if it is, i installed it but i cant find it anywhere in my computer 

what do you mean by which sata port am i using? like which one on the motherboard? im using Sata2 connector 3gb


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*



arsenalftw said:


> im trying to get the driver off the website, but is it called INF? if it is, i installed it but i cant find it anywhere in my computer
> 
> what do you mean by which sata port am i using? like which one on the motherboard? im using Sata2 connector 3gb


What numbered port on the motherboard is the question.
You should be plugged into the lowest numbered port.


----------



## arsenalftw (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

Oh i think its plugged into 2, is that a problem?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

Once again there is absolutely no driver necessary to find a sata drive in Windows 7 install. I wonder if you even have a Windows disk frankly since one would never ask what you are looking for.


----------



## arsenalftw (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

I have no idea what you're saying. I have a windows 7 disk, it says includes windows anytime upgrade, includes service pack 1 64 bit software and when i try and install it, it says it could not find any drivers, so i put in the dvd that my motherboard gave me and it says i need to contact my vendor to update the driver

im on the manufacturer website to install the driver 
ASRock > Products > Motherboard > P67 Pro3 > Download

and i dont know what to install and how to put it on a flash drive


----------



## arsenalftw (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

Wow i feel like an idiot. I forgot to plug the power cable onto the harddrive -.-..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Installing windows 7 need urgent help*

Believe me, we all overlook the simplest/ most obvious things at times - especially when working on our own systems!

The important thing is you got it solved.

Thanks for posting back with your solution - much appreciated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well I knew something was wrong but you still must have a problem because the "Anytime Upgrade" is a version of Windows that upgrades an existing Windows 7 install, not a full version of Windows. i.e. Home Basic to Home Premium etc...


----------

